# 2012 Flux SF45 pics



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

11-12 Flux catalog

:+: ???? :+: ???? - Flux


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice find. Guess I should share the video I found on them from boardinsiders.


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the catalog and video..can't wait to get a pair...will complete my new setup for 2011-2012:thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Dec 25, 2010)

51Fifty said:


> ..can't wait to get a pair...


Werd, I can't wait to pick up a pair for my BSOD. I have Force's on it right now and need something stiffer, much stiffer & with moar comfy straps. I would do deplorable things for a pair of '11 DMCC's since Flux went all Liberace on them for next year.

YouTube - flux11-12 sf45.mp4


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't understand all the crazy color schemes these days, gets kind of annoying. I'm one to put functionality above fashion when I make decisions but sometimes it can't be ignored. But I do have to say....I think the black checkers will look cool against the carbonium topsheet on my NS Heritage.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

51Fifty said:


> I don't understand all the crazy color schemes these days, gets kind of annoying. I'm one to put functionality above fashion when I make decisions but sometimes it can't be ignored. But I do have to say....I think the black checkers will look cool against the carbonium topsheet on my NS Heritage.


That would be super stealth. I was looking at the red ones for my SL, they'd damned near suit anything though.


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

the red tt30s are badass lookin. according to the site I found the pics on...looks like the sf45 is priced at 35700 yen which roughly translates to about $425 and the tt30s at 31500 ($375 roughly). I can't read Japanese or anything but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as I know they aren't changing prices. So TT30's should still be $199 I think.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice find on the catalog!!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ive been back and looked at the catalogue about 5 times now....damned nice. Im liking the DMCC Light, TT30's and the DS30's and the SF45 all looking good. The only issue is that it will be next season until they are hear in NZ


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

They're all looking great. 

DMCC Light- $339.99
DS30- $264.99 

Thats all I know for sure. TT30 probably 200, RK30 probably around there also.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Nice find on the catalog!!


Tons of catalogs on that site.

:+: ???? :+: ????

Oh and flux also has some limited editions too!


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

I've also looked at the catalog numerous times hoping a release date will appear


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Dec 25, 2010)

51Fifty said:


> I've also looked at the catalog numerous times hoping a release date will appear


I shot an email to Flux to see if they could help me find a pair of DMCC's and while the DMCC's were a no-go, they did mention that '11-'12 Flux should be available around September.


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

Ahhhhh...thanks for the tip.now at least I can relax without having to Google shopping them everyday. 

Gonna be a long summer.


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

Haven't really heard too much about Flux bindings are they good?


----------



## 51Fifty (Feb 3, 2011)

Neither did I until I joined this forum and started reading about them. From what I know, they've been making bindings (only bindings) for the past 18 yrs and based on reviews I've read, do a real good job of it. They came highly recommended with the deck I got so that's how I started my research.


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks sounds pretty cool might have to check them out. That's what drew me to union that they specialised in bindings. Like a lot of companies do it all and say it's all the best. I'd rather give my money to a smaller company that specialises in a certain area and in this case bindings.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

Edit: Same one as posted before.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

$340 for DMCC Lights? Pricey!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

SwitchBackNine said:


> They're all looking great.
> 
> DMCC Light- $339.99
> DS30- $264.99
> ...


The rest of the lineup looks to follow this current seasons pricing so:

DMCC-$360 
SF45- $250 
RK30-$210 
TT30-$200 
SR15-$260 
SE30-$170 
PR15-$120 

GU15-$210 
GM30-$200


----------



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

Well... crap. There goes my interest in the DMCC-Lights lol.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

WHOisDAN said:


> $340 for DMCC Lights? Pricey!


Wow, I hope that's a mistake. Flux may take a big hit on the DMCCs if that's their pricing strategy for them.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

DC5R said:


> Wow, I hope that's a mistake. Flux may take a big hit on the DMCCs if that's their pricing strategy for them.


Unfortunately it's not. 

They looked nice too


----------



## sparkee (Apr 7, 2011)

I had been considering the DMCCs - maybe i'll just go for the RK30s. Does anyone have experience with burton boots & flux bindings? I have a pair of '11 rulers which are fantastic for comfort and I don't really want to change them - just wondering how well they would integrate with flux.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

sparkee said:


> I had been considering the DMCCs - maybe i'll just go for the RK30s. Does anyone have experience with burton boots & flux bindings? I have a pair of '11 rulers which are fantastic for comfort and I don't really want to change them - just wondering how well they would integrate with flux.


You'll have space on the sides.


----------



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

why are the DMCC Lights so expensive??


----------

